# Piranhas in Costa Rica?



## Carrera

Are piranhas found in Costa Rica. I have the opportunity to visit costa rica and I am wondering the locality of piranha as I have heard of piranhas there but not from this site through the locality link. Any insight please. Thanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito

im going to say no


----------



## Ex0dus

They arnt native, but im sure there are some there. I used to catch reds every so often when i went fishing in the canals of south florida.


----------



## Joga Bonito




----------



## Carrera

I have heard many things on the net about people from Costa Rica eating piranha. Still unsure though....


----------



## hastatus

If they are there its in a hobbyist aquarium or 1 or 2 turned loose. They are not indigenous to Costa Rica.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

No piranhas, but you can have some fun catching Dovii.


----------

